
Roche gets FDA approval for Covid-19 antibody test with 99.8% specificity - 8ytecoder
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-antibody-test-roche-fda-approval/
======
vikramkr
That's pretty great. It'd be interesting to run a study with the test in NY
and compare it with the 21% positive rate the state found with their test. If
we're expecting that high a percentage to be positive, a 1/500 false positive
rate should be more than enough to validate that number and get good data in
hotspots like NY.

